# PAR Assessment - Feedback Requested



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I got my PAR Assessment few days back. I have got BS (Computer Science) - 4 years degree followed by MS (Computer Science) - 1 year. I got the PAR assessment for my "Master of Science in the Faculty of Computer Sciences" being 1 year program to be at Level 8 on the New Zealand Qualification Framework. 

Also my partner has got, BSc (Nursing) 2 Years + 3 Years graduate Nursing Diploma i.e. 3 Years graduate Nursing diploma was completed first which allowed her to earn BSc (Nursing) degree in 2 years. This is called Post RN BScN. I plan to apply PAR for her in next 1-2 days. 

Will be extremely thankful and appreciate of your help to respond to following queries,

1) For my PAR Evaluation, Is there any way to possibly request for Review with additional details and/or information for possible 9 (Masters Degree) level to attain more points?

2) For my wife, since she has got 2 years Bachelors degree and she was eligible for 2 years Bachelors degree only after having completed 3 years graduate diploma in Nursing (her Bachelors degree is called Post RN BScN), however, I am really worried for God Forbid her evaluation at Level 6 considering my case that evaluation is possibly provided one level down. I wish I may be absolutely wrong on this personal assessment. 

Will appreciate any feedback and/or assessment to get an idea.

Thanks a million for your response and time.

Take Care.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my PAR Assessment few days back. I have got BS (Computer Science) - 4 years degree followed by MS (Computer Science) - 1 year. I got the PAR assessment for my "Master of Science in the Faculty of Computer Sciences" being 1 year program to be at Level 8 on the New Zealand Qualification Framework.
> 
> ...


Hi aamirrehman,

Sorry but I wouldn't even know where to start with your questions.
I'd be surprised if there's anyone here who could help but nevertheless you could strike lucky if someone else has been through the same situation.
Have you discussed with NZQA and sought advice from them ?


----------

